
Wind just generated more power than coal in the UK, for the first year ever - endswapper
https://qz.com/879783/wind-just-generated-more-power-than-coal-in-the-uk-for-the-first-year-ever/
======
JumpCrisscross
The "just" in the title led me to believe this was a one-day thing, similar to
the recent spate of "solar just generated 100% of [Country]'s energy!"
articles. That's not what's going on here. Wind generated more energy than
coal for the U.K. in 2016. Perhaps the title could be tweaked to reflect that?

~~~
endswapper
The title is true to the publication, which is appropriate as far as I'm
concerned. As a result, a suggestion regarding the title is best directed to
the publication.

Furthermore, the title includes the phrase, "for the first year ever." That
should eliminate any confusion that might arise from your assumptions.

Given that 2016 "just" ended this just happened. It's a reasonable expression
and accurate.

